
Facebook to Acquire Instagram for $1 Billion - bjonathan
http://allthingsd.com/20120409/breaking-facebook-to-acquire-instagram-for-1-billion/
======
ShabbyDoo
I wonder what valuation of Facebook made this deal worth $1B.

